# I'm all about lovin' you



## luke_77

What does it mean? I just have an idea, but I'm not sure of the exact meaning...

It's very difficult to understand the various way to use "about"..   ..any example?

Thanks guys!

Luke


----------



## Moogey

Hi Luke!

I agree, "About" is a difficult word to use! I discovered this when trying to translate from English to Italian!

"I'm all about lovin' you" means that the individual (who is saying it) is committed and interested in loving the person he's saying it too. This is an informal gesture of love and is used to express dedication and love towards another.

This phrase is not used as much as other gestures of love. I hate to generalise, but it's commonly used under a class of people hard to identify without living in the US.

But nonetheless, that's what it means 

-M


----------



## luke_77

Thanks. I got it! Though I keep claiming "about" is a damn mess!!! I wish I could be there to speak as a native. I do love AE but at the same time it's so hard to learn..


----------



## shamblesuk

Certamente è AE, non è affatto BE.


----------



## Juri

About ha un uso molto sfaccettato.  
What are you about? Che stai facendo?
He never has money about him. Non ha mai soldi con se'.
Qui lo credo legato a "all",in tal caso  "all about"significherebbe ovunque.
Ovunque vada,ti amo. Se lo permette il contesto.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

I an just wondering who are you referring to here? Do you mean young people? Or perhaps black people? or what?



			
				Moogey said:
			
		

> Hi Luke!
> 
> I agree, "About" is a difficult word to use! I discovered this when trying to translate from English to Italian!
> 
> ...
> 
> This phrase is not used as much as other gestures of love. I hate to generalise, but* it's commonly used under a class of people hard to identify without living in the US*.
> 
> But nonetheless, that's what it means
> 
> -M


----------



## luke_77

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Certamente è AE, non è affatto BE.


 
Do you use "about" the same way in BE? Or it has no meaning?
Which is the more complex between both? Be or AE? Which is the most experimental?

Come diresti "I'm all about lovin' you" in British english? Ho sempre studiato con insegnanti inglesi o australiani e l'americano mi sembra tanto diverso dal vostro inglese.. ...giusto? What do you think about it?

Grazie 1000!
Luke


----------



## ElaineG

> I an just wondering who are you referring to here? Do you mean young people? Or perhaps black people? or what?


 
My friends and I use the "all about"  construction (meaning "very interested in") quite a lot, and most of us are not black, and we are not as young as we wish we were!  It might be a borrowing from African-American English though...

Examples:  "Do you want to go to see the Chronicles of Narnia on Saturday?" "Yes, I'm all about C.S. Lewis"

There's often a gratuitous (and totally incorrect) "the" added in after "all about":

"I baked 6 pies last night.  You know me, I'm all about the pies."

"Stephanie's been ice-skating every weekend since winter began.  She is all about the ice-skating."

This is very vernacular spoken language, not necessary at all for learning English, unless you're all about the slang


----------



## luke_77

ElaineG said:
			
		

> My friends and I use the "all about" construction (meaning "very interested in") quite a lot, and most of us are not black, and we are not as young as we wish we were! It might be a borrowing from African-American English though...
> 
> Examples: "Do you want to go to see the Chronicles of Narnia on Saturday?" "Yes, I'm all about C.S. Lewis"
> 
> There's often a gratuitous (and totally incorrect) "the" added in after "all about":
> 
> "I baked 6 pies last night. You know me, I'm all about the pies."
> 
> "Stephanie's been ice-skating every weekend since winter began. She is all about the ice-skating."
> 
> This is very vernacular spoken language, not necessary at all for learning English, unless you're all about the slang


 
So...  ...I'm gonna say....     ...I'M ALL ABOUT THE SLANG!!!!  

Thank you ElaineG! Now I got it! Definitely.

Luke


----------



## mzsweeett

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> I an just wondering who are you referring to here? Do you mean young people? Or perhaps black people? or what?


I think what is trying to be conveyed here is that unless you are American it can be hard to understand those who speak this way. It is regional... in a sense. Those who say it are VERY informal and casual in their speaking. It has no color line to it at all. There was a thread a way long time a go called "I'm Lovin' It" which discussed this quite a bit. 

I think you can perhaps relate it to young Italians speaking amongst themselves.... in a manner that they would not use in front of their elders. Hope I helped you.

Sweet T.


----------



## ElaineG

> I think you can perhaps relate it to young Italians speaking amongst themselves.... in a manner that they would not use in front of their elders. Hope I helped you.


 
I'm older than you, and I talk that way, SweetT. Not to my boss and maybe not to my grandmother (although I expect she'd understand me if I did), and not because I don't know better (25 long years of school suggests that I do) but because it's fun and because language is there to be enjoyed. You don't suddenly start speaking exclusively starched-shirt formal English on your 30th birthday.

Anyway, *Luke*, hai capito bene - se ti piace il gergo americano, divertiti!


----------



## Moogey

mzsweeett said:
			
		

> I think what is trying to be conveyed here is that unless you are American it can be hard to understand those who speak this way. It is regional... in a sense. Those who say it are VERY informal and casual in their speaking. It has no color line to it at all. There was a thread a way long time a go called "I'm Lovin' It" which discussed this quite a bit.
> 
> I think you can perhaps relate it to young Italians speaking amongst themselves.... in a manner that they would not use in front of their elders. Hope I helped you.
> 
> Sweet T.


 
Perfect representation of what I was trying to convey. I need not say more.


----------



## lsp

Two excellent posts, *ElaineG*, complimenti!


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Thank you very much to all. I begin to see what you mean.
So I guess there are other expressions which should have the priority when one is learning English!

Grazie,

Tommaso


----------



## shamblesuk

As there seem to be no BE people around I would like to propose some alternatives to 'all about', which is not used here in the UK at all (as per my post no. 4).

Taking ElaineG's examples (post 8):

Do you want to go to see the Chronicles of Narnia on Saturday?" "Yes, I'm *well into/love* C.S. Lewis" 

"I baked 6 pies last night. You know me, I *love* pies."

"Stephanie's been ice-skating every weekend since winter began. She *loves* *(going) *ice-skating."

There doesn't seem to be any vernacular equivalent in BE, secondo me.

So, an alternative to 'I'm all about lovin you' - 'I love lovin you' doesn't sound good, and I can't think of an equivalent. Mi dispiace moltissimo.


----------



## stoft

What are you lot going on about. 



			
				shamblesuk said:
			
		

> There doesn't seem to be any vernacular equivalent in BE, secondo me.



What about "keen on"?


----------



## carrickp

mzsweeett said:
			
		

> I think what is trying to be conveyed here is that unless you are American it can be hard to understand those who speak this way. It is regional... in a sense. Those who say it are VERY informal and casual in their speaking. It has no color line to it at all. There was a thread a way long time a go called "I'm Lovin' It" which discussed this quite a bit.
> 
> I think you can perhaps relate it to young Italians speaking amongst themselves.... in a manner that they would not use in front of their elders. Hope I helped you.
> 
> Sweet T.



As Moogey says, you've done a great job of describing it here. I just might add that most of these expressions and usages originate in a cross-fertilization of African-American slang, young people's speech and pop music lyrics. The hip-hop scene is a particularly abundant source of new speech patterns these days in the U.S.

How a foreigner is supposed to keep up with it is beyond me, since at my age (60) by the time I have learned what a new expression means it generally is passé.


----------



## Sicilian Dreadlocks

So, how would you say, "I'm all about Lovin' you!" in Italian, to a girl?


----------



## luke_77

Perhaps: Ti amo da impazzire! or Il mio amore per te è immenso. Think there's no such matching translation. But you can be incisive telling both of the sentences I wrote before...


----------



## combustion

Penso che l'uso dell'"about" si possa spiegare dal momento in cui si riesce a capire qual e' il verbo che "manca", ossia il verbo che e' contratto nella frase. In italiano tradurrei la frase con "sono tutto preso nell/dall'amarti", ma in inglese non ho idea di che verbo possa essere usato


----------



## luke_77

Sai che in effetti hai centrato in pieno un possibile significato? Sono completamente preso/rapito dall'amore che ho per te....

Well done!
Luke


----------



## jimreilly

--You know what's going on with me, you can read me like a book.

--What's the book about?

--It's (I'm) all about lovin' you!

P.S. I always thought "I'm all about lovin' you" was "country western", not African-American, but I'm out of it most of the time anyway! But I do think people are almost as likely to sing it as they are to say it, which is another way of saying  that the expression is kind of poetic, isn't it? and really rather sweet.


----------



## moodywop

luke_77 said:
			
		

> Sai che in effetti hai centrato in pieno un possibile significato? Sono completamente preso/rapito dall'amore che ho per te....
> 
> Well done!
> Luke


 
Bravo, Luke! Mi sembra un'ottima traduzione.

Carlo


----------



## ElaineG

> Bravo, Luke! Mi sembra un'ottima traduzione.


 
Anche a me!


----------



## luke_77

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Anche a me!


 
Grazie ragazzi!  Ma è merito anche di Comb..

Luke

p.s.
what a wonderful place is this forum!!!


----------



## luke_77

jimreilly said:
			
		

> But I do think people are almost as likely to sing it as they are to say it, which is another way of saying that the expression is kind of poetic, isn't it? and really rather sweet.


 
Yes, it seems to be very poetic. Just think that I took this phrase from a Bon Jovi's song, so...


----------



## DAH

jimreilly said:
			
		

> --You know what's going on with me, you can read me like a book.
> 
> --What's the book about?
> 
> --It's (I'm) all about lovin' you!
> 
> P.S. I always thought "I'm all about lovin' you" was "country western", not African-American, but I'm out of it most of the time anyway! But I do think people are almost as likely to sing it as they are to say it, which is another way of saying that the expression is kind of poetic, isn't it? and really rather sweet.


 
You know the guy who started the yellow wrist bands?

"It's Not About The Bike" an autobiography by the seven time Tour de France winner Lance Armstrong, un campionismo di ciclismo.  It was on the NY Times best seller list, and I think by now it's had multiple printings.  It was also read by many, many cancer surviors.


----------



## carrickp

DAH said:
			
		

> You know the guy who started the yellow wrist bands?
> 
> "It's Not About The Bike" an autobiography by the seven time Tour de France winner Lance Armstrong, un campionismo di ciclismo.  It was on the NY Times best seller list, and I think by now it's had multiple printings.  It was also read by many, many cancer surviors.



Yes, that's how the expression got started. You can say, in normal, non-slang speech, "This book is all about penguins." Creative speakers used this to create, "I'm all about loving you" and similar phrases.

As we've said here before, English lends itself to creative usages like this.


----------



## jimreilly

My impression is that the expression is older than either Lance Armstrong's book or Bon Jovi's song. Has anybody tried to trace earlier uses (I don't have time tonight!)? It seems to me that for years I've heard people say things like "What's she about, anyway?"


----------



## DAH

jimreilly said:
			
		

> My impression is that the expression is older than either Lance Armstrong's book or Bon Jovi's song. Has anybody tried to trace earlier uses (I don't have time tonight!)? It seems to me that for years I've heard people say things like "What's she about, anyway?"


 
No, I am not implying that Armstrong coined this expression.  However, he is from Dallas, Texas and is still living there.  The Italian press (La Gazzetta dello Sport) refers to him as Il Cowboy.

Best regards!


----------



## Drusillo

*DAH:* "Campionissimo" is the correct superlative of "campione".
Ciao


----------



## sweet_cate

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Certamente è AE, non è affatto BE.


 
scusa ma cosa vuoi dire con questa frase qui sopra?


Per quanto riguarda questa frase invece...

*



I'm all about lovin' you

Click to expand...

* 
Io penso che si possa tradurre anche come senso con la frase in italiano  

"sono tutt'uno con.. qualcosa.." per indicare che si è completamente pieni, impregnati, intrecciati con lo specifico tema di cui si sta parlando in quel momento.

Nella fattispecie di cui si sta parlando, io forse tradurrei la frase sopra  con:

"non sono altro che amore per te.."

oppure

"tutto ciò che io sono è amore per te.."

oppure

"io sono fatto/fatta di solo amore per te" .. 

c'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta..  

E sono tutte frasi bellissime che indicano un forte coinvolgimento emotivo dato da un evidente stato di innamoramento..  

Auguri e complimenti quindi..  

Bye.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

This one is interesting. I guess in Italian would be:
"e' stato ristampato varie volte"
and *reprint* which one could use for "*ristampato*" is perhaps a "false
friend" (meaning an excerpt). Is that right ?




			
				DAH said:
			
		

> You know the guy who started the yellow wrist bands?
> 
> "It's Not About The Bike" an autobiography by the seven time Tour de France winner Lance Armstrong, un campionismo di ciclismo. It was on the NY Times best seller list, and I think by now it's *had multiple printings*.  It was also read by many, many cancer surviors.


----------



## Drusillo

_Certamente è AE(American English), non è affatto BE(British English)._


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Secondo me gli stai dando una fumatura che non c'e' nell'espressione originale.
Credo che sia un "concentrarsi unicamente su una persona" , che dunque ti sta a cuore piu' delle altre.

"Essere un tutt'uno con un'altra persona" mi sembrerebbe parecchio piu'
impegnativo ...



			
				sweet_cate said:
			
		

> scusa ma cosa vuoi dire con questa frase qui sopra?
> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda questa frase invece...
> 
> 
> 
> Io penso che si possa tradurre anche come senso con la frase in italiano
> 
> "sono tutt'uno con.. qualcosa.." per indicare che si è completamente pieni, impregnati, intrecciati con lo specifico tema di cui si sta parlando in quel momento.
> 
> Nella fattispecie di cui si sta parlando, io forse tradurrei la frase sopra  con:
> 
> "non sono altro che amore per te.."
> 
> oppure
> 
> "tutto ciò che io sono è amore per te.."
> 
> oppure
> 
> "io sono fatto/fatta di solo amore per te" ..
> 
> c'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta..
> 
> E sono tutte frasi bellissime che indicano un forte coinvolgimento emotivo dato da un evidente stato di innamoramento..
> 
> Auguri e complimenti quindi..
> 
> Bye.


----------



## sweet_cate

Drusillo said:
			
		

> _Certamente è AE(American English), non è affatto BE(British English)._


 



Bene bene.. 


E' importante questa distinzione, perchè a me per esempio l' AE non interessa molto, mi interessa solo il BE.

E così adesso so che il BE è il British English. Mai saputo prima di leggerlo oggi qui da voi in effetti.. 

Grazie molte ..


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Sei veramente tenera.... mi pare che ti sia imbattuta in una mezza gaffe...


----------



## sweet_cate

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Secondo me gli stai dando una fumatura che non c'e' nell'espressione originale.
> Credo che sia un "concentrarsi unicamente su una persona" , che dunque ti sta a cuore piu' delle altre.
> 
> "Essere un tutt'uno con un'altra persona" mi sembrerebbe parecchio piu'
> impegnativo ...


 
No, non sono d'accordo.

la frase in sè, che contiene le parole "I'm all about.."  ha sicuramente una connotazione di pesantezza e di esagerazione, voluta direi.

Mi sembra un'enfatizzazione, un' estremizzazione di uno stato percettivo e di coinvolgimento emotivo, volutamente dichiarato (ripeto) come esagerato e totalizzante.

Per indicare quasi un'iperbole di sensazione percepita.

Un' enfasi che si può usare nella comunicazione emotiva, oppure anche come paradosso scherzoso, per significare e intendere una forte correlazione o coinvolgimento personale con l'azione o con l'oggetto di cui si sta parlando.

Esasperandone il valore tanto da farlo diventare così importante che diventa parte di sè, interiorizzato quasi da colui/colei che sta parlando.

Questo senso si capisce bene dagli esempi riportati da una forumista qui in precedenza, o perlomeno io lo capsco così.

Ciao.




> Examples: "Do you want to go to see the Chronicles of Narnia on Saturday?" "Yes, I'm all about C.S. Lewis"
> 
> There's often a gratuitous (and totally incorrect) "the" added in after "all about":
> 
> "I baked 6 pies last night. You know me, I'm all about the pies."
> 
> "Stephanie's been ice-skating every weekend since winter began. She is all about the ice-skating."


----------



## Elisa68

sweet_cate said:
			
		

> Examples: "Do you want to go to see the Chronicles of Narnia on Saturday?" "Yes, I'm all about C.S. Lewis"
> 
> There's often a gratuitous (and totally incorrect) "the" added in after "all about":
> 
> "I baked 6 pies last night. You know me, I'm all about the pies."
> 
> "Stephanie's been ice-skating every weekend since winter began. She is all about the ice-skating."


My two cents:
Gli esempi che hai riportato, secondo la mia modestissima opinione, sono traducibili con un "completamente preso" piu' che "essere un tutt'uno con". E poi l'opinione dei madrelingua e' piu' autorevole, no?


----------



## sweet_cate

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Sei veramente tenera.... mi pare che ti sia imbattuta in una mezza gaffe...


 
Non capisco a chi ti rivolgi.. 

ma se ti rivolgi a me ti dico che.. 

la gaffe l'ha fatta a suo tempo chi ha distinto i 2 generi, non certo io che mi ritrovo a poter scegliere tra 2 generi distinti  perchè evidentemente sono talmente  percepibili come diversi da poter essere classificati con 2 aggettivi diversi .. 

Io mi limito solo a scegliere, visto che la diversità serve proprio a questo in realtà.. 

Potendolo fare, perchè non farlo?
E' la diversificazione che implica una scelta come conseguenza, chiedilo a Darwin e Aristotele se non ci credi..  


Ciao.


----------



## sweet_cate

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> My two cents:
> Gli esempi che hai riportato, secondo la mia modestissima opinione, sono traducibili con un "completamente preso" piu' che "essere un tutt'uno con". E poi l'opinione dei madrelingua e' piu' autorevole, no?


 
Non so.. 

mi sembra che manchi un po' di comprensione di certi motti e di certe sfumature che rimandano ad una comunicazione un po' surreale o un po' pardossale. Ironicamente iperbolica appunto.

Ma proprio per la comprensione di un certo tipo di ironia in italiano, voglio dire. Non penso che si possa capire se non la si conosce già però.. nel senso che la consuetudine a questo tipo di comunicazione fa poi percepire una sfumatura di senso più protesa verso questo versante insomma.. piuttosto che permettersi solo una traduzione più "moderata" e da "understatement" .. mi capisci?  

Grazie per la tua opinione cmq. che a me pare non modestissima ma pertinente e accettabile, come quella di tutti gli altri peraltro.... 

Ciao.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

scusa, stavo cercando di addolcire senza nemmeno citarla, la tua affermazione circa l'interesse per una sola corrente. Va bene, allora per controbilanciare diro' allora che io sono solo interessanto all'AE, e che mi suona persino piu' simpatico ! 

Chiaramenti si scherza (Il BE suona invero molto distinto e quasi aristocratico)

E poi in un mondo come il ns dove ormai tutti parlano con tutti e la lingua e' un cosa viva, in continuo divenire, mettersi li a cercare di tracciare demarcazioni puo' lasciare il tempo che trova...

-t


----------



## sweet_cate

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> scusa, stavo cercando di addolcire senza nemmeno citarla, la tua affermazione circa l'interesse per una sola corrente. Va bene, allora per controbilanciare diro' allora che io sono solo interessanto all'AE, e che mi suona persino piu' simpatico !
> 
> Chiaramenti si scherza (Il BE suona invero molto distinto e quasi aristocratico)
> 
> E poi in un mondo come il ns dove ormai tutti parlano con tutti e la lingua e' un cosa viva, in continuo divenire, mettersi li a cercare di tracciare demarcazioni puo' lasciare il tempo che trova...
> 
> -t


 
Allora aboliamo noi tutti insieme questi termini 

British English
Americn English


Solo che dal momento che classifichi e nomini, le demarcazioni già esistono, non le traccio certo io o tu .. io mi limito a fruirne, capisci.. ? 

Mi dispiace, per una questione di _estetica fonetica_  (non so come altro definirla, visto che riguarda il piacere o il gradimento personale verso un tipo di suono piuttosto che verso un altro.. come per la musica insomma.. ) 

l'americano non mi piace. Lo trovo foneticamente troppo aperto come dizione delle vocali per esempio.. Preferisco l'inglese quindi ..  

E quello vorrei imparare a scrivere e a pronunciare.

Tutto qui. Ciao.


----------

